# 4 kilo of whey, £31.94



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

add 4 kilo to basket

http://www.proteinlifestyle.co.uk/lifestyle-whey-protein-80-concentrate

use code ' dayone ' at checkout for £25 off

seems pretty cheap, never used them before so cant comment on quality


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice, can't fault quality too. Bargain


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

please don't tell me this is another 24hr only deal like BBW?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Posted about this here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/257025-awesome-deal-4kg-whey-protein-26-99-a.html


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea, sorry realised aafter posting


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

That's so cheap... What is the catch...!? No other competitor comes close to this.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2.5kg of whey for £8.94


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

fill yer boots

think its meant to be a 25% off voucher but theyve cocked up


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up mate just got 4kg of banana might go for seconds  hope it tastes good.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

they might honour the deal, wasnt it these guys everyone was getting very good deals on meat from not so long back


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yes they do, olympus health do a 5kg protein blend for 32.99



Mey said:


> That's so cheap... What is the catch...!? No other competitor comes close to this.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

TheOne1983 said:


> Yes they do, olympus health do a 5kg protein blend for 32.99


olympus health is a blend of cheap proteins. This is whey protein concentrate. Whey protein concentrate > protein blend


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

TheOne1983 said:


> Yes they do, olympus health do a 5kg protein blend for 32.99


The key word there being blend. Which includes soya which is w4nk. Oh and coincidently enough I don't see a percentage breakdown


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Olympus Health is rank I chucked half of that shizzle away.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> olympus health is a blend of cheap proteins. This is whey protein concentrate. Whey protein concentrate > protein blend


Damn it I reply slowly lol


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just ordered again 2.5KG premium whey protein Vanilla £15 delivered.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> olympus health is a blend of cheap proteins. This is whey protein concentrate. Whey protein concentrate > protein blend


Technically this is a blend too as its not just wpc80 but wpc80 and glutamine peptides aka wheat protein.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well , it's only so cheap as it's a BIG mistake ! Lol


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

gummyp said:


> Technically this is a blend too as its not just wpc80 but wpc80 and glutamine peptides aka wheat protein.


technically, yes

but compare the ingredients of both:

PL: Whey Protein Concentrate 80%, Glutamine Peptide

OH: ProXL Blend: (Whey Protein Concentrate, Calcium Caseinate, Whey Protein Isolate, Soya Protein Isolate.) Other Ingredients: l-Glycine, Maltodextrin,

I know which I'd prefer! No % values on the 'ProXL' blend


----------



## CraigK7 (Nov 11, 2012)

How long is this offer available for?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

until they figure out somebody fcuked up :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Heard good reports about these guys. Going to order myself tomorrow. Real bargain


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

That sites gota be screwed up i just got 2.5k protein blend 35quid, tremore pre workout 22quid and 5kg oats 6 quid all for 32 delivered


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Just order 2.5kg of whey 80 for £8 delivered!

Happy days!

Just hope it turns up....


----------



## silver90 (Apr 10, 2012)

Brilliant! Just in time seen as though i ran out of protein today


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

How are your getting 2.5kg for 8 quid odd, its near 11 quid for me


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

i just went back on and got 2.5kg o diet whey for 6 quid haha, no way this will work, if it comes i might open a shop and sell it


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol fair play there's some dreamers on here


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice one OP, just got a few things :thumb:


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Worth a punt, stuck in an order for 2.5kg whey came to just over a tenner. Wont hold my breath


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

iv figured out if u spend 25 its free all u pay is postage so best way is multiple orders lol


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

But that would be far too greedy for Protein Lifestyle to stomach. At least if you are ordering something where you are actually paying then they might feel compelled to honour the order.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Code works over an over. Worst case scenario they cancel the order and refund the monies.


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

Ordered 2.5kg banana whey, just over a tenner delivered lol hope it works


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

they do have the best tasting protein powders ive tried so bought *(thought it was Pro-10 -.-)* 4kg + caffeine tablets, came out at 40£ with the delivery which is alright.. really hope they do the orders and you guys r just thiefs, should have at least ordered in bulk  I mean I usually get 5kg mp flavoured for around 45£ so yh, guess they not losing that much money!

edit: just realised it would have been cheaper if i ordered 2x 2.5kg but nvm, dont want to put them out of business


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I ordered 4kg but I suspect they'll be bouncing peoples moneys back, especially if people have gone mental and taken the pi$$. Either way it looks like a lose lose for Protein Lifestyle as people ain't gonna take to kindly to them not honouring the sales.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

What ever happens they've gained a hell of a lot of information

Names

Emails

Telephone

Address

etc


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

havering said:


> What ever happens they've gained a hell of a lot of information
> 
> Names
> 
> ...


This! Plus I would prob have never used them personally but if there products are good they have gained a customer.


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> I ordered 4kg but I suspect they'll be bouncing peoples moneys back, especially if people have gone mental and taken the pi$$. Either way it looks like a lose lose for Protein Lifestyle as people ain't gonna take to kindly to them not honouring the sales.


You're right there mate


----------



## dan236 (Jun 5, 2009)

Haha. Ive put multiple orders in. 2.5kg choc whey for a tenner twice. Preworkout for free and just pay postage. Multivitamins and shaker for free and postage. All that for about £25! Haha, surely these orders are going to get refunded?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

From there site.

Orders

By placing an order you are confirming thata you are 18 years or over and have read our terms and conditions for comliance.

All orders are subject to acceptance and availability. If the goods ordered are not available, you will be notified by e-mail (or by other means if no e-mail address has been provided) and you will have the option either to wait until the item is available from stock or to cancel your order.

Any orders placed by you will be treated as an offer to purchase the goods or services from us and we have the right to reject such offers at any time. You acknowledge that any automated acknowledgment of your order which you may receive from us shall not amount to our acceptance of your offer to purchase goods or services advertised on the Website. The conclusion of a contract between you and us will take place when we (i) debit your credit, debit card or PayPal account or (ii) dispatch the goods to you or commence the services, whichever is the later, at which time we shall send you an e-mail confirming that the contract has been concluded ('Dispatch Confirmation'). The contract will relate only to those goods or services whose dispatch we have confirmed in the Dispatch Confirmation. We will not be obliged to supply any other goods or services which may have been part of your order until the dispatch of such goods or services has been confirmed in a separate Dispatch Confirmation.

We will take all reasonable care, in so far as it is in our power to do so, to keep the details of your order and payment secure, but in the absence of negligence on our part we cannot be liable for any loss you may suffer if a third party procures unauthorised access to any data provided by you when accessing or ordering from the Website.

The products sold on the Website are not for re-sale or distribution. We reserve the right to cancel orders and/or suspend accounts where we believe products are being ordered in breach of this provision.

You will assume the risk for the products once they have been delivered to the delivery address which you specified when ordering the products. We accept no liability where you provide an incorrect delivery address or where you fail to collect the products from the delivery address which you specified.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Two of there main competitors honoured a similar situation last year.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> From there site.
> 
> Orders
> 
> ...


The money has left my pay-pal account, does that mean it's valid?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> The money has left my pay-pal account, does that mean it's valid?


As it has mine.... so not sure, suppose the funds are in limbo till they accept them?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> As it has mine.... so not sure, suppose the funds are in limbo till they accept them?


not too sure, say's 'completed' on my payment status. This is such a major cock up on the behalf of who does their web design.


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

lol iv ordered a lot, diet whey, whey, oats x2, pre workout drink, detox bundle over 3 purchases, tempted to go back for another protein lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

If I was them i'd shut the site down, honour the damage and put site up when code is sorted.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

They'll be some P45's in the morning at this rate


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

in for dem budget gainz!!!!!!!!!

just ordered 2 seperate orders £60 worth of stuff for 15-20 :thumb:


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

No way they can honour this, theyll be out o business before lunchtime lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

they're just rectified the offer code. glad I got £120+ of stuff ordered


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmm, what will happen next me wonders !


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

They are cheeky though charging 4.95 delivery.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> They are cheeky though charging 4.95 delivery.


unlike all the uk-m members fleecing em for $$ :thumbup1:


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

They ship to every European country except Croatia, **** me right? :cursing:


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol the boxloads o supps arrive at door?



stoatman said:


> Hmm, what will happen next me wonders !


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> unlike all the uk-m members fleecing em for $$ :thumbup1:


I know the cheek of it haha


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Mark_08 said:


> They are cheeky though charging 4.95 delivery.


Yeah , i did think it a bit steep.

At first anyway lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Just tweeted them lol.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

PLauGE said:


> until they figure out somebody fcuked up :laugh:


And then only if honored.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

makes no odds to me I didnt order anything


----------



## TheOne1983 (Feb 7, 2014)

lol warehouse lads might hav em all packaged up and off before anyone in the offices realise watsup


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully they will just honour one purchase, to keep most happy, but not multiple orders for people taking the ****.


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

Hopefully they will just honour one purchase, to keep most happy, but not multiple orders for people taking the ****. For example, 1 x 4kg, yes £8 a kilo is very cheap, but not unheard of and could act as a nice tryout to get people in, but if you're buy say 10 orders of 2.5kg for about a fiver then that is being greedy.

Hopefully there is a generic email saying there was a glitch but we will honour first purchase etc.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Wouldn't it be ironic if they went bankrupt and just kept all your money? :lol:


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Checking emails every 10mins hopeing for a dispatched email lol, surely it will all be refunded but be nice if one was sent as i bet this has got them alot of new customers lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Dispatched email on a Sunday nite?? Jeez more dreamers lol


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if they went bankrupt and just kept all your money? :lol:


No because pay pal will pay it back


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

DanishM said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if they went bankrupt and just kept all your money? :lol:


hahaha anything is possible

also

it could be a marketing tactic or powder almost out of date or just simply a human error, nevertheless this is the first time I use them and if their products are decent they get a new customer for sure.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

I posted on the original thread about this deal and now it's been taken off!

Wonder if the Sponsor has contacted Admin?

Bet we all get an e-mail tomorrow saying "due to a technical error your order has been canceled, if you wish to try again please do" :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Mark_08 said:


> No because pay pal will pay it back


This


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

*Just the way to relax on a Sunday afternoon....*

Firstly of course an apology - Clearly somebody made a mistake and there will be some inconvenience which of course we are sorry about.

That said a 25% offer is still a very good offer - one of the best to come out of our stable for a while.

I would urge you guys to look at the deal in it's real format  rather than the £25 off each product that somebody managed to enable in the backend - it is still incredible value.

There will be no P45 handed out to the individual who made the mistake but we will educate them to test the offer once it is enabled - I am sure that whilst you guys and girls are going to be disappointed cleary the loss of a job is pretty fundamental so we will not be going down that route.

Now to the point in hand - amongst the orders there are some that are in line with what we wanted to offer and we will of course honour these wherever we can.

With the rest we will be refunding the money and anyone who re-orders on the 25% deal will clearly still be on a good promotion - I will chat with Luke and see if we can throw anything in to make up for the disappointment. Clearly though most of you realised that this was a mistake and we would end up a little red faced.

It's not the end of the world though and I for one will look back at the other end with a smile at how it was possible to get 300 orders in in 1 hour at the peak of it - at least the website didnt fall over 

So point 1 - *WE ARE SORRY*

Point 2 - *25% is still a great offer so we will release this offer in the next 24 hours (once tested of course) *

Point 3 - *Where we are not losing too much money we may well honour the purchase but clearly we will not be sending out £28 of product for £3.*

There will be some people disappointed of course and some who say we should send it out regardless but then I would have to sack somebody which is not the right thing to do and certainly would not make commercial sense. Yes it is a bit of egg on our face but as I often say - *The person who never made a mistake never made anything.*

*
*

I hope you all take advantage of the 25% off deal when it goes live again as it is still very very good.

*Thanks and I hope you guys will be understanding and treat us gently as we do love you all *  * - We may well pick one or two out at random and send it out*

*Shaun*


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

ProteinLife said:


> *Just the way to relax on a Sunday afternoon....*
> 
> Firstly of course an apology - Clearly somebody made a mistake and there will be some inconvenience which of course we are sorry about.
> 
> ...


Well I see it like this ......you can see who's taken the p##s and done multiple orders! trying to get stuff for nothing and you can also see legitimate ones who have placed a single order and taken advantage of the £25 discount.

Would it not be fair and a real good marketing coup if you honoured these single orders?

I ordered once some Vit D3, looked at yours and Go Nutritions, saw the deal and ordered, so if you honour my order you gain a customer, but I can see why you wouldn't.

As for sacking somebody I wouldn't want that and don't think anybody else on here would like to see that either!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like I aint getting my whey then


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

I think the sacking comments were tongue in cheek to be fair, everyone makes mistakes. Put it down to experience , pretty sure you have lots of new customers in there too. Maybe a bit expensive to gain those customers but it's a cut throat world out there .


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Hopefully they will just honour one purchase, to keep most happy, but not multiple orders for people taking the ****. For example, 1 x 4kg, yes £8 a kilo is very cheap, but not unheard of and could act as a nice tryout to get people in, but if you're buy say 10 orders of 2.5kg for about a fiver then that is being greedy.
> 
> Hopefully there is a generic email saying there was a glitch but we will honour first purchase etc.


Bump for @ProteinLife


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

TheBob said:


> Wow gotta respect that post. Sign of a good retailer. Glad I never kicked the **** out of it and only made one order.


He was just going on about refunds and 25‰ wasn't he? :confused1:


----------



## silver90 (Apr 10, 2012)

When will we find out who's orders are getting honoured and whos not?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

XL Bodies LTD

don't you guys get free or very cheap from Extreme Nutrition?


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

aka said:


> XL Bodies LTD
> 
> don't you guys get free or very cheap from Extreme Nutrition?


I get mine for nothing as my Mrs Reps for them, but they don't do Vit D3, that's all I ordered, as my posts says.

That's why I can see their side of things if they don't honour any orders, especially the multiple ones done by some!


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

Good call from Protein Lifestyle! 25% is ridiculously low anyway  Honouring those who didn't go for all out abuse, makes perfect sense!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Pro-tip: when you find a mistake like this, you don't post about it until your order ships


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Lucky you've seen this now to be honest rather than tomorrow or late, would of had a hell of a lot more to deal with,

Can't argue with your stance, very fair really.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

MuscleFood said:


> Good call from Protein Lifestyle! 25% is ridiculously low anyway  Honouring those who didn't go for all out abuse, makes perfect sense!


Would be a good call, as I stated before and good marketing, but they did not say that.

Read Protein Lifestyle's post again and you see the last bit in orange says we may honour one or two orders as a lucky dip!!!


----------



## labrat2012 (Sep 22, 2012)

All orders which still make a profit should be honoured in my opinion. This resolves many issues associated with the error at hand.


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

labrat2012 said:


> All orders which still make a profit should be honoured in my opinion. This resolves many issues associated with the error at hand.


Where this can be done we will of course honour it, if it gets our product in front of new customers and we do not lose too much then we will do our best. That said I am also in the business of creating jobs and this carries a lot of responsibility, it is not just about profit but also not about making needless losses as this does not keep precious jobs secure.

We will do our best, it will take some sorting though with 600 orders to sift through!


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Would be a good call, as I stated before and good marketing, but they did not say that.
> 
> Read Protein Lifestyle's post again and you see the last bit in orange says we may honour one or two orders as a lucky dip!!!


Not just a lucky dip but if there are some orders where we break even or some where the loss is marginal we will do our best.


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

silver90 said:


> When will we find out who's orders are getting honoured and whos not?


Will take us a while to get through them all but we will do our best, due to other marketing activity we have 1000 orders to get through on Monday and need them sorted and boxed by 3.30 lol

What we wont do is publish the results but we invite honest members to come forward when they get their order confirmed, remember though it is a mistake to think that 600 £25 promo orders all came from here, granted quite a few will have but this did go a bit viral.......


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

ProteinLife said:


> Not just a lucky dip but if there are some orders where we break even or some where the loss is marginal we will do our best.


Your original post does not say the above, however if you honour the "real Orders" and by that I mean the single ones, profit or lose, you have been very honourable and it would, in my eyes, do your companies reputation a whole lot of good.

I for one like loyalty and would shop again with such a company as it's hard in this industry to keep customers, as costs talk and most just go by price, no loyalty just cheapest prices!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi there, not sure what is meant by " we invite honest members to come forward when they get their order confirmed ?"


----------



## silver90 (Apr 10, 2012)

ProteinLife said:


> Will take us a while to get through them all but we will do our best, due to other marketing activity we have 1000 orders to get through on Monday and need them sorted and boxed by 3.30 lol
> 
> What we wont do is publish the results but we invite honest members to come forward when they get their order confirmed, remember though it is a mistake to think that 600 £25 promo orders all came from here, granted quite a few will have but this did go a bit viral.......


Okay thanks for letting us know, ill be glued to my email inbox like most of the people here hoping for a confirmation email lol


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

stoatman said:


> Hi there, not sure what is meant by " we invite honest members to come forward when they get their order confirmed ?"


Yep I think that it would be an honest thing to do if your purchase gets honoured, that is definitely not implying there are honest and dishonest members lol just that it would be a good thing to do.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Wow, some people in here... :death:


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

*
Just before this promotion went live we took this order that was on our 20% deal *

The new deal was *25% off* so this saving would off been even better at £165 with free postage for 20kg

So when the deal goes live again it would still be a good one.


----------



## labrat2012 (Sep 22, 2012)

ProteinLife said:


> Where this can be done we will of course honour it, if it gets our product in front of new customers and we do not lose too much then we will do our best. That said I am also in the business of creating jobs and this carries a lot of responsibility, it is not just about profit but also not about making needless losses as this does not keep precious jobs secure.
> 
> We will do our best, it will take some sorting though with 600 orders to sift through!


Great response. I for one had never even considered your products before due to exposure current market competitors get in comparison to yourselves. I have a feeling this May very well have done more harm than good.....600 orders in a couple of hours is pretty remarkable. Let's hope their custom is repeated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Tbh I never expected any order I made to be honoured be rude not to try though.

Was looking forward to kg of hmb though if you by a miracle had though.


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Tbh I never expected any order I made to be honoured be rude not to try though.
> 
> Was looking forward to kg of hmb though if you by a miracle had though.


Here is a thought - what we could do is look at the root cost of each order then email you all with an offer - you can then say yes or no - we can sort out the transactions and mail out the goods where it is acceptable. It may be prudent to start off with the refunds just because of the time logisitics on holding peoples money and then mail out each individual with an offer on all cases where we could not fulfill at the current prices.

That said we will still look to auto ship where we can based on assessment first - it is just a thought at the moment but it may still be tempting unless you were all just looking for such a killing that nothing else would do 

Shaun


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

ProteinLife said:


> Here is a thought - what we could do is look at the root cost of each order then email you all with an offer - you can then say yes or no - we can sort out the transactions and mail out the goods where it is acceptable. It may be prudent to start off with the refunds just because of the time logisitics on holding peoples money and then mail out each individual with an offer on all cases where we could not fulfill at the current prices.
> 
> That said we will still look to auto ship where we can based on assessment first - it is just a thought at the moment but it may still be tempting unless you were all just looking for such a killing that nothing else would do
> 
> Shaun


That's certainty an idea I would consider and assume many would be happy with also.


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's certainty an idea I would consider and assume many would be happy with also.


Then any that accept we could also do some crazy reward point award as a gesture of good faith.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

ProteinLife said:


> Here is a thought - what we could do is look at the root cost of each order then email you all with an offer - you can then say yes or no - we can sort out the transactions and mail out the goods where it is acceptable. It may be prudent to start off with the refunds just because of the time logisitics on holding peoples money and then mail out each individual with an offer on all cases where we could not fulfill at the current prices.
> 
> That said we will still look to auto ship where we can based on assessment first - it is just a thought at the moment but it may still be tempting unless you were all just looking for such a killing that nothing else would do
> 
> Shaun


Sounds like a good idea to me :thumbup1:


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

@ProteinLife order has been accepted and shipped, cheers!


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> @ProteinLife order has been accepted and shipped, cheers!


Nice one! Fingers crossed for mine :thumb:


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> @ProteinLife order has been accepted and shipped, cheers!


What did you order , out of interest ?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

stoatman said:


> What did you order , out of interest ?


4kg of strawberry whey and 200 caffeine tablets which was 40£ including the delivery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

stoatman said:


> What did you order , out of interest ?


4kg of concentrate and caffeine tabs.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

fair play to ya for shipping some orders, most companies wouldnt give a toss and cancel with no explanation


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> 4kg of strawberry whey and 200 caffeine tablets which was 40£ including the delivery.


Ah right , maybe the larger orders will go through as has been suggested. I also ordered 4kg


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Wasnt 4kg of whey the orginal offer though?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Ahhh just realised I forgot to add oats.. too late now, will give them a try next time :/


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Anyone else heard if their order's been accepted? I ordered 4 KG of vanilla whey but I've heard nowt.


----------



## silver90 (Apr 10, 2012)

HJC1972 said:


> Anyone else heard if their order's been accepted? I ordered 4 KG of vanilla whey but I've heard nowt.


I havent heard anything yet either mate, think they have a lot to go through with it all going crazy when people found out about it


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

HJC1972 said:


> Anyone else heard if their order's been accepted? I ordered 4 KG of vanilla whey but I've heard nowt.


Still says processing on mine, hope I get it


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Still processing also


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

tommyc2k7 said:


> Still says processing on mine, hope I get it


How do you know that? I have had no confirmation at all since the order was placed yesterday, can't track it or anything - no emails etc.


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

Paullow said:


> How do you know that? I have had no confirmation at all since the order was placed yesterday, can't track it or anything - no emails etc.


When I ordered it asked if I wanted to choose a password to create an account, I can view it under My Account.

Also check your spam folder, their emails went to spam for me using gmail


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

Not heard anything either, nothing in spam also.


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

tommyc2k7 said:


> When I ordered it asked if I wanted to choose a password to create an account, I can view it under My Account.
> 
> Also check your spam folder, their emails went to spam for me using gmail


Cheers, didn't create an account, prob should have


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL at some of you vultures on here.

just lol.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Your estimated delivery date is Tuesday 18 February 2014

:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

@ProteinLife any updates?

The money has left the cc linked with my paypal account. When will refunds take place? Etc.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

@ProteinLife- same as above any updates? the money left the account but order still says processing?


----------



## Boroboy1980 (Dec 16, 2013)

I paid for next day delivery but still no news.

I take it that's a no then?

My PayPal says money to go out on 2nd March!! My time machine works!!!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Wonder how they can sell it so cheap......


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Wonder how they can sell it so cheap......


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

It's essentially a blend of whey protein concentrate and wheat protein. No sure on % of each.

But something for coeliac's to be aware of. Can aggravate symptoms.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Still processing


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

On a serious note I hope we find out today what orders will be accepted and which wont,

I need to order some Whey from somewhere and have £70 stuck in limbo.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Not a WPC80 in that case then as it is a blend no doubt breaching trading standards I suspect, impossible to contain 80% whey concentrate when containing wheat to boost protein content as flavouring, sweetener, binding agent and colouring need to be added.

All products with wheat protein i.e. Glutamine Peptides are cheap, much cheaper than WPC80 .


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

agree with dsldude, people need to know whats happening now just hang on to there cash, either refund or send out goods, thinks were looking well sunday night but not seen any replies from reps since


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I see this being mentioned on another forum currently, convenient sale some might suspect.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's the proprietor of Protein Lifestyle:


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

"Glutamine peptides" are hydrolyzed wheat protein. They're cheaper than whey protein, which is why some companies dilute their products with them.

Hydrolyzed wheat protein that tastes bitter is nearly guaranteed to contain immunogenic and disruptive gluten and gliadin peptides in their intact form.

Therefore, no one should consume "glutamine peptides"-especially not the celiac, wheat-allergic, or gluten-sensitive.

Look carefully for "glutamine peptides" on the description and on the label before buying any whey protein, any whey isolate-or any other protein supplement.

L-glutamine is different than "glutamine peptides": it's a single amino acid


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

On further inspection I see that it is the second ingredient therefore the second biggest content and as flavouring is usually at 10% especially to mask flavour of wheat! at the very least it is containing 11% wheat and nowhere near the WPC80 as advertised.


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

protein lifestyle got my email somehow and were spamming me. had never heard of them before seeing them here


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

just looked at ingredients and theyre confusing

they appear on the site exactly like this:



> Unflavoured Whey Protein Concentrate 80%, Glutamine Peptide
> 
> Flavoured Whey Protein Concentrate 80% Glutamine Peptide
> 
> Whey Protein Concentrate 80%, Cocoa Powder (Chocolate), Natural Flavouring, Stabiliser (Xanthan Gum), Natural Colouring (Banana & Vanilla - Beta Carotene; Strawberry - Beetroot Red), Antifoam agent (Antifoam), Sweetener (Sucralose).


"Flavoured Whey Protein Concentrate 80% Glutamine Peptide" seems to be the title rather than the ingredients list. the ingredients list is the bit below which doesnt list glutamine peptides


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

It seems from the other forum that the Glutamine Peptides have been quickly added to the site after someone discovered it was an ingredient, the other retailers including Muscle Food don't have it as an ingredient on their website despite it being the same whey.

By definition the use of 2 protein sources means it's a blend and not a WPC80 to rival other competitors WPC80, blends as we all know can be as cheap as chips.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Processing refunds today according to an email I just received.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Phew, lucky man


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Not even sure I want the "whey" now after reading that thread on MT lol....


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Sprinkle it on your cereal is one option


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Sprinkle it on your cereal is one option


To boost the wheat content of my Weetabix?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Not even sure I want the "whey" now after reading that thread on MT lol....


LOL, ditto. SHould of ordered isolate


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry for the delay.

We have been busy sorting through the mountain of orders we received over the weekend so apologies we have been away from this thread for the past day or so.

I can confirm that all refunds will be processed either today if you purchased through a credit card or tomorrow if you purchased through Paypal. I want to thank you all for your patience with this matter and we are working flat out to get everything resolved over the next day or so for you.

Many thanks.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ProteinLife said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay.
> 
> We have been busy sorting through the mountain of orders we received over the weekend so apologies we have been away from this thread for the past day or so.
> 
> ...


Will you be informing customers if they will be receiving a refund beforehand or will we only know once we have received it?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

ProteinLife said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay.
> 
> We have been busy sorting through the mountain of orders we received over the weekend so apologies we have been away from this thread for the past day or so.
> 
> ...


Could you comment on what % of your 80% whey protein is actually wheat protein. Would personally like to hear this off you guys and perhaps see an analysis sheet. For future order reference. @GoNutrition do you guys use wheat protein too since you're my predominant first choice for whey.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> It seems from the other forum that the Glutamine Peptides have been quickly added to the site after someone discovered it was an ingredient, the other retailers including Muscle Food don't have it as an ingredient on their website despite it being the same whey.
> 
> By definition the use of 2 protein sources means it's a blend and not a WPC80 to rival other competitors WPC80, blends as we all know can be as cheap as chips.


do you know if protein lifestyle have confirmed the exact amount ?


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Will you be informing customers if they will be receiving a refund beforehand or will we only know once we have received it?


THIS ^

Been 'Processing' for over 48 hours now, with no update letting me know it's it's going through or not


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> Will you be informing customers if they will be receiving a refund beforehand or will we only know once we have received it?


Hi

The details that we posted was we wanted to refund customers asap so not cause any delay. That is our priority...  and we are in the process of doing that and are working through 600 orders. We hope to have the majority of them completed this evening. :thumbup1:

Thanks for your question...

PL


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ProteinLife said:


> Hi
> 
> The details that we posted was we wanted to refund customers asap so not cause any delay. That is our priority...  and we are in the process of doing that and are working through 600 orders. We hope to have the majority of them completed this evening. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


So the answer to that is no?You sound a bit @rsey tbh was a reasonable question.

Thanks for your roundabout answer....


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

ProteinLife said:


> Hi
> 
> The details that we posted was we wanted to refund customers asap so not cause any delay. That is our priority...  and we are in the process of doing that and are working through 600 orders. We hope to have the majority of them completed this evening. :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


so did anybody's order get "honoured"?


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> So the answer to that is no?You sound a bit @rsey tbh was a reasonable question.
> 
> Thanks for your roundabout answer....


Not intended to sound @rsey at all, hence the smiley face and two of them. We are very keen to make sure we put the funds back into your accounts as soon as possible.

And all things are good.

Thanks,

PL


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, some orders did get honored... not many but a few 

Thanks again


----------



## GoNutrition (Mar 23, 2013)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> For future order reference. @GoNutrition do you guys use wheat protein too since you're my predominant first choice for whey.


 @Jimmysteve95 absolutely no glutamine peptides in our Go Whey Protein 80, or any of or other protein powders as it's not an ingredient we stock. We declare full ingredient breakdown on our product pages and give a percentage breakdown of the actives in all our formulas. Underhand tactics of adding cheap fillers to whey is something we blogged about in October last year. Its rife and something we have been trying to make everyone aware of for a while! You can read it here: http://gonutrition.com/community/blog/protein-blend-tricks/

We are not saying PL are doing this by the way, just stating it is very common unfortunately.

Cheers,

Tommy GN


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

GoNutrition said:


> @Jimmysteve95 absolutely no glutamine peptides in our Go Whey Protein 80, or any of or other protein powders as it's not an ingredient we stock. We declare full ingredient breakdown on our product pages and give a percentage breakdown of the actives in all our formulas.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tommy GN


cheers mate, good to get an answer of someone


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

No but it's the second highest ingredient after concentrate so it's not a WPC80


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Not much in the way of a reply from PL.

No doubt trying frantically to get the thread pulled.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Not to be nosey , and yes I did try and order, but how many out of 600 have been honoured and what were the criteria for choice ?. Seems like a very small number have been put through. I would of thought it was all or nothing at say 4 kg weights. I guess not. It's your guys choice I guess , and it would have been a costly mistake. All I will say is that when myprotein made an errors they honoured all orders and everyone was giving everyone high fives all round. Guess myprotein are a much much larger company and have a less personal touch.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

stoatman said:


> Not to be nosey , and yes I did try and order, but how many out of 600 have been honoured and what were the criteria for choice ?. Seems like a very small number have been put through. I would of thought it was all or nothing at say 4 kg weights. I guess not. It's your guys choice I guess , and it would have been a costly mistake. All I will say is that when myprotein made an errors they honoured all orders and everyone was giving everyone high fives all round. Guess myprotein are a much much larger company and have a less personal touch.


Trust me, you don't want it. Buy something without wheat in it.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

@stoatman are you referring to the "pills30" thing last year with myprotein? They sent my order i must of saved around £200 lol, but safe to say ive used them again time an time again, Protein life havent sent any of mine, i doubt ill use them again.

Only orders ive seen approved on here and MT are the orders for 4kg whey which is the orginal offer


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Oi... give me my £5 back :lol:


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Oi... give me my £5 back :lol:


Plus interest


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Jason88 said:


> @stoatman are you referring to the "pills30" thing last year with myprotein? They sent my order i must of saved around £200 lol, but safe to say ive used them again time an time again, Protein life havent sent any of mine, i doubt ill use them again.Only orders ive seen approved on here and MT are the orders for 4kg whey which is the orginal offer


Yeah the pills one, a friend shared it with me . I ordered quite a bit then shared on here. Did wait for order confirmation though !


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't blame you for not processing the orders at all tbh. I run ecommece websites and would be clicking the 'cancel transaction' button at will lol

Can't blame us for trying though :thumbup1:

On a side note, if a discount code could be created with some sort of 'error' built in, but still manages to limit exposure it could be a great way of shifting stock lol. Probably even more so than if the code was advertised with the full discount to begin with... human nature lol. All it takes is a few anonymous seeds planted on social networks lol


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah , an accidental on purpose code for 25 quid off . But only works for 50 people . Genius


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

2004mark said:


> I don't blame you for not processing the orders at all tbh. I run ecommece websites and would be clicking the 'cancel transaction' button at will lol
> 
> Can't blame us for trying though :thumbup1:
> 
> On a side note, if a discount code could be created with some sort of 'error' built in, but still manages to limit exposure it could be a great way of shifting stock lol. Probably even more so than if the code was advertised with the full discount to begin with... human nature lol. All it takes is a few anonymous seeds planted on social networks lol


Aye, funny isn't it. Protein Lifestyle and MT's "own brand whey" heavily discounted the same week. Both from the same supplier. A cynic could say that it's a convenient way to shift stock sharpish. You know, if there was an issue with it perhaps :whistling:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

stoatman said:


> Yeah , an accidental on purpose code for 25 quid off . But only works for 50 people . Genius


Or even a 10% off code that only works on one certain product (maybe nearing the end of it's shelf life) that gives 30% off instead... I bet it would get passed around far more on fb and twitter than a genuine 30% off code lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Aye, funny isn't it. Protein Lifestyle and MT's "own brand whey" heavily discounted the same week. Both from the same supplier. A cycnic could say that it's a convenient way to shift stock sharpish. You know, if there was an issue with it perhaps :whistling:


Ha, not a clue with that one tbh.

I'll just stick to MP for now lol


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, wouldnt want this to turn into slagging off seesion as it was all smiles at first. We tried to beat the system but failed  . I think the whey content etc is another story to be fair


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

ProteinLife said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the delay.
> 
> We have been busy sorting through the mountain of orders we received over the weekend so apologies we have been away from this thread for the past day or so.
> 
> ...


 @ProteinLife

So it's refunds all round then???

I told everybody this on Sunday, would love to see proof that any orders have been honoured.

Like I said you could see the genuine single orders and processed them, refunding the multiple ones made by some!

Will wait for my refund and then order with Go Nutrition, never to darken the door of Protein Laughstyle again!!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> @ProteinLife
> 
> So it's refunds all round then???
> 
> ...


lol... I'm guessing you placed a single then 

So did I... something like 500g bcaa and 1kg of isolate for £8... didn't expect it to go through for a moment if it was spotted.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not much in the way of a reply from PL.
> 
> No doubt trying frantically to get the thread pulled.


Its funny you say that, one of their reps on MT answered why they waited so long to reply to the thread was that they thought it would be locked. James over there said he would reply on behalf of MT shop, locked the thread and never did.

EDIT: I stand corrected. James reopened the thread an hour ago


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Received my order today but have to say that I wasn't impressed at all, was expecting a much better quality and taste considering the fact the normal selling price is over 50£ for 4kg which is slightly more expensive than other brands.

It does mix well although it gets really foamy once mixed with water; had to wait for a while before the foam settled down and was drinkable. Also noticed that it had that sand grain feel rather than complete smoothness once in your mouth which I thought was only limited to weight gainer shakes; the MP weight gainer had it and was horrible, hence why I only ordered it twice.

The taste was alright but nowhere near the strawberry that Pro-10 offer.

I'm very sorry, really wanted to give out a positive review which thought is the least I could do for getting 25£ off the product. Hope other people like it more than I did and wish you all the best in the future.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

2004mark said:


> lol... I'm guessing you placed a single then
> 
> So did I... something like 500g bcaa and 1kg of isolate for £8... didn't expect it to go through for a moment if it was spotted.


Correct I did, however it was only for some Vit D3 as we don't do it, didn't Kick the pants out of it, read all my posts on this subject, by taking £25 of most orders still leaves a mark up, small but still there.

If it's correct about their Whey being mixed with Wheat then what people have paid for it, after discount, is a good deal for Protein Lifestyle, as it's not as good a quality product as the good competitors out there sell!!!


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

I've just been sent an email that could be shortened to: "sod off," Looks like one straight out of the Gerald Ratner school of public relations. Accepting some orders, rejecting others that are seemingly no different - on what grounds was that decided, toss of a coin perhaps? - and then questions about quality. PL could have probably won a few customers in all this, maybe losing a few quid in the process but could, quite possibly, have gained some good will in tough market place.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

@ProteinLife

Really disappointed in you guys for ignoring the quality questions.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Its funny you say that, one of their reps on MT answered why they waited so long to reply to the thread was that they thought it would be locked. James over there said he would reply on behalf of MT shop, locked the thread and never did.
> 
> EDIT: I stand corrected. James reopened the thread an hour ago


Yeah he had deleted lots of comments and claims to be posting a reply tomorrow about the fact that wheat protein is irrelevant as an ingredient. David Blaine wouldn't get himself out of this one.

Glutamine Peptides not on PL website until rumbled

Glutamine Peptides suddenly added to website

Instant Sale of said products on websites

Glitch on a Sunday allowing 100's of orders to be placed to clear stock


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Guys

We do appreciate all your comments and there are two main points here as far as I can see:

1 The glitch in the promotion giving £25 off instead of 25% and, yes, you guys tried to make the most of it. Who wouldn't it is only human nature!  Please may I say this was not a marketing ploy either, just a good old fashioned royal technical f**k up!

We decided the easiest thing to do was to refund everyone and start again. A few orders had already been processed and that is where we are. There was no element of choosing whatsoever. So all refunds should have been completed by the close of play tomorrow 600 orders in1.5 hours... you guys didn't waste too much time.

2. WPC and the statement that we have put wheat in our product. We recognize the importance of this and so will provide a full response tomorrow to the points raised.

Thanks

PL


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Aye, funny isn't it. Protein Lifestyle and MT's "own brand whey" heavily discounted the same week. Both from the same supplier. A cynic could say that it's a convenient way to shift stock sharpish. You know, if there was an issue with it perhaps :whistling:


No issue with the stock, its not a short shift sell by date and we sold a lot of products over the weekend, the headache is sifting through orders and working out what will process and what will ship, remember we also had over 400 other orders to ship so a busy weekend was made absolutely manic by the glitch.

We are working late into the evening to clear up the backlog and make sure that additional orders are also processed and shipped.

I will make sure that by the end of tomorrow all refunds will have been looked at, just to put it into persepctive I personally spent 20 minutes trying action a refund to a credit card and then having to do it by bank transfer which needed customer bank details. Only a percentage of refunds are on Paypal so it can take an hour to get 4 refunds done, many of these refunds are for just £3 so we are trying to look after those people who were opportunist purchasers.

All in all it was still very successful and will go live again in the next day or so once we are in shape.

I do apologise to all those who have had a small wait for their £5 refunds but we have also sent some out for fulfillment, if your refund has not been processed then you may still be one of the lucky ones.

There were 100 orders that were close enough to ship and these have been done.

Please be patient and we will be in order tomorrow.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## silver90 (Apr 10, 2012)

Comes to something when i have to come on a forum to find out whats happening with a product i ordered, i never expected it to go through but i did expect more communication and atleast refunded by now seen as though we are not getting the product


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Protein Life

May I ask you to consider answering not why you include Glutamine Peptides in your product as that would be the same stock answer other companies who use it in cheap blends will provide, how it is a high and easily absorbable form of protein as proven by this study blah blah blah. But rather why you chose not to disclose the addition of this cheap source which others don't use as we have already had confirmation by one bulk supplier in GN.

Both Muscle Talk & Muscle Food selling your product also failed to disclose the fact that wheat protein was in the blend in the description on their websites as you did until someone disclosed that it was an ingredient on another forum.

The main question will be and this has been asked several times and takes seconds to answer in between you refunding people is "what % is wheat? There is an organisation of members already preparing to test samples you can be sure, if competitors don't beat them to it.

You must know the ingredients in your flagship product any decent company would and it's your duty to disclose the ingredients as well even if there may be a debate whether it would affect coeliacs.

A breach of the trades description act has probably taken place by purposely calling it a WPC80 leading customers to compare your product with other WPC80, show me another company using the same ingredients in a WPC80.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> Protein Life
> 
> May I ask you to consider answering not why you include Glutamine Peptides in your product as that would be the same stock answer other companies who use it in cheap blends will provide, how it is a high and easily absorbable firm of protein as proven by this study blah blah blah. But rather why you chose not to disclose the addition of this cheap source which others don't use as we have already had confirmation by one bulk supplier in GN. Both Muscle Talk & Muscle Food selling your product also failed to disclose the fact that wheat protein was in the blend in the description on their websites as you did until someone disclosed that it was an ingredient on another forum.
> 
> ...


in the title page of the website it also says 'pure whey protein'


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

@OptimumPT would just like to say thanks for pointing out glutamine peptides, ill be sure to check for that next time i order protein, was completely unaware of this sort of thing


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

No worries Jason, don't get me wrong there are plenty of products out there with it in, not called WPC 80 mind you, BUT be aware of companies failing to disclose it as it is a very cheap form of protein used to 'spike' the protein % which you don't mind if a) you know about it and B) you are charged a fair price for it.

Companies will tell you the benefits of wheat as they will do with soy but this is not the point with this latest issue as it's a straight up failing to disclose/call a product something it isn't and sell it to unsuspecting customers including those with a wheat intolerance.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Must say I'm a little surprised at the flaming of @ProteinLife . At the end of the day they are a business and do have to make money therefore it's highly unlikely there going to honour 600+ orders at a £25 loss on every order (£15k down the drain due to one mistake!)

Also, it must be a fair headache sorting through all those orders trying to keep everyone happy and take care of normal business on top of that as well. I'm sure 90% of those who placed an order did so with the suspect of it not arriving and should not be moaning when that money is not returned instantly!

Come on guys, play it fair!


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

paul xe said:


> Must say I'm a little surprised at the flaming of @ProteinLife . At the end of the day they are a business and do have to make money therefore it's highly unlikely there going to honour 600+ orders at a £25 loss on every order (£15k down the drain due to one mistake!)
> 
> Also, it must be a fair headache sorting through all those orders trying to keep everyone happy and take care of normal business on top of that as well. I'm sure 90% of those who placed an order did so with the suspect of it not arriving and should not be moaning when that money is not returned instantly!
> 
> Come on guys, play it fair!


Thanks for the support Paul, what I would also point out is that it was advertised as 25% off, we never advertised it as £25 off so fair play to those hoping for a bargain it was worth a punt but some will of course be disappointed and we will work hard to make up for it.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

ProteinLife said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> We do appreciate all your comments and there are two main points here as far as I can see:
> 
> ...


I am one of those that placed an order after seen this thread.

I ordered:

4kg isolate (chocolate)

1kg l glutamine and

1 kg bcaa.

So far you have not e-mail me at all out of courtesy with any sign of existence of life, taken my money out, me having to come here to read how busy you are and not coping with your business.

I am sure you understand how uneasy I am by now of you holding my money for a few days. I am going to be honest, even if you honored my order I can not guaranty that I will use you again.

Very disappointed indeed, all I want is my money back and not hearing from you again, in that order.

I really hope we have a happy end.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

So whys this glutamine peptides so bad?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Pretty sure the money is coming back to you mate. 600+ orders and most to refund, its going to take a while. I too ahve had no word at all about refunds or orders etc. Little annoying but it was a big gamble anyway. I'm confident all refunds will be sorted soon


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

stoatman said:


> Pretty sure the money is coming back to you mate. 600+ orders and most to refund, its going to take a while. I too ahve had no word at all about refunds or orders etc. Little annoying but it was a big gamble anyway. I'm confident all refunds will be sorted soon


Thanks for that as I posted further up all refunds will be sorted by tomorrow, the delay is that refunds are quite complicated unless through paypal and so as we work through each one takes time, it is not a case of clicking a button and some require multiple phone calls due to needing bank details.


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

aka said:


> I am one of those that placed an order after seen this thread.
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> ...


Can you tell me the value of your order please?


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

theonlyjosh said:


> So whys this glutamine peptides so bad?


A lot of companies out there use peptide bonded glutamine (if they do not use that term they will list it as 'glutamine peptides'). The problem with this is two fold,

1) they use the term glutamine....so everyone thinks "wow its got glutamine in it, no harm!"

2) It is an abuse of the label.

See the thing is, peptide bonded glutamine (aka glutamine precursors, glutamine peptides, whatever you want to call it) is nothing more than WHEAT PROTEIN. They cut in wheat protein into the formula to bump up the amount of protein listed on the label. So in essence, the protein per scoop may be 25g but that will not be 25g of pure whey, it will be WHEAT protein cut into it. Wheat protein, btw, is nothing more than cheap crap that the companies use to bump up their label claims and the worst part of this?.....they advertise it on their product as something amazing!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

A standard stock E-mail to all who have ordered could have been generated and sent out first thing Monday morning letting everybody know the state of play.

This would take a person with a little bit of computer knowledge less than 15 minutes, even a putter numpty like me!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

ProteinLife said:


> Can you tell me the value of your order please?


under £80 mate, but don't comeback to tell me that you can not do it. As i said before, this happened three days ago and yet not respond.

At first I took it lightly of your marketing tactic for people getting to know your company, or even as an error but this is just ridiculous.

I am not angry or anything but this customer services is not working at all, no trust no more orders.


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> A lot of companies out there use peptide bonded glutamine (if they do not use that term they will list it as 'glutamine peptides'). The problem with this is two fold,
> 
> 1) they use the term glutamine....so everyone thinks "wow its got glutamine in it, no harm!"
> 
> ...


Cheers for getting back. So pretty damaging for Protein Lifestyle then. Made my first purchase off them during the deals (around a tenner for 2.5 kilo of this fake whey, which will probably be cancelled...). Shall stick to GoNutrition/BulkPowders in future.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

ProteinLife said:


> Can you tell me the value of your order please?


Why would you want this information? Really interested to see the reason?

I have posted plenty on this subject and not had one reply, are you now selectively refunding or blanket refunds all round?

Plenty of mixed messages coming from you.... " some will be disappointed" is one statement...."all will be refunded" is another... Which is it?

What selection process for the happy ones are you using over the disappointed?


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> A lot of companies out there use peptide bonded glutamine (if they do not use that term they will list it as 'glutamine peptides'). The problem with this is two fold,
> 
> 1) they use the term glutamine....so everyone thinks "wow its got glutamine in it, no harm!"
> 
> ...


Mate, I recently bought this from BBW http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/pure-glutamine-peptides should I have got L-glutamine instead?


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Mate don't get hung up about taking Peptide Bonded Glutamine as it can have it's place in your overall nutrition and has an advantage of being easily absorbed over L-Glutamine, it just shouldn't be used as a replacement for a Whey concentrate or isolate if you prefer and as discussed it has a place in cheap blends used by those generally not in the know.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I feel sorry for MuscleFood,who have recently joined forces with PL.NOT the kind of publicity you want from your new business partner,doesn't look good regarding the content of their 'Pure Whey Concentrate 80',and labelling 'errors' which were only noticed and changed when a customer pulled them up on another forum.Now they are putting off a response until tomorrow?Reckon the companies lawyers will be up all night lol?


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

GB! said:


> The only problem for me is the way it was handled essentially you've just cancelled all the orders now. Don't get me wrong I'm not surprised you didn't honour the deal but the way you handled it was pretty poor in my opinion. I expected you to do more for the members of here especially.
> 
> You spoke about doing one thing and then just cancelled all the orders without notifying anyone, so I expected better to be honest. I assumed you would have bent over backwards to leave everyone happy given the error but oh well it's not the end of the world. I won't be re-ordering though I would have if you'd had gotten back to me with an email.


OK thanks for those points, I can see where you are coming from, please let me answer here first.

It is not possible to email everybody independently with individual responses and a blanket email will not do the job either, what we have found is that the growing demand for refunds immediately has mean't we do need to just get through them to keep people happy (or perhaps not so disgruntled).

But lets put this into perspective - 200 refunds are for £3 to £4 each!!!

Many of these have had to be done via the bank lol, I think it would of been quicker to write a load of cheques

So people are clamouring to get their £3 back and what I would counter is that it is about principle and I get that but on the other hand guys £3 that is 48 hours out of your pockets  You knew it was a punt as it was advertised as 25% not £25 so that is the territory you ventured into and we are doing our best to right the payments.

Now what I said is that we will select some lucky people who took the punt but the clamour on here means that from here onwards we will just have to finish the refunds, I will now work through paypal and press the buttons. Please remember it was the card transactions that slowed this process down.

What I would say is that today with no promo we had one of our best days since launch so clearly there are many people who are happy to shop.

Once the refunds are done - (remember many people also already had products sent out that were close on the margin), we will look at emailing everybody with an apology and also an incredible deal, we will do the maths and take a bath because we can do that, PL does not need to make money my other businesses do that for us, this will fulfil my pledge that was made on Sunday.

What I would like to emphasise is that you did not get an email because this is a fluid situation and we have moved and changed to try and cater for everyone, remember some people wanted the opportunity to still get their cheap product. If I were one of those who had not yet got a refund - for the sake of £3 or £5 or even £25 I would of presumed it meant I may well be one of the lucky ones.

So I promise you will get emails, I promise you will be able to choose from a legitimate crazy promo, I promise that we will sort out the Glute Peptides issue for you (there is a surpise there too) and everybody can then make an informed choice. We were never going to get round everybodies disappointment after realising their purchase of £28 of product was not getting through a £3 

We will do our best... now let me log back into Paypal 

Shaun


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Muscle Talk (partner) also delaying response until tomorrow claiming not to have access to site by computer at the moment so thread locked


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Why would you want this information? Really interested to see the reason?
> 
> I have posted plenty on this subject and not had one reply, are you now selectively refunding or blanket refunds all round?
> 
> ...


Not rocket science or a conspiracy, just would make it quicker to find in paypal so I can do the refund now lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

ProteinLife said:


> OK thanks for those points, I can see where you are coming from, please let me answer here first.
> 
> It is not possible to email everybody independently with individual responses and a blanket email will not do the job either, what we have found is that the growing demand for refunds immediately has mean't we do need to just get through them to keep people happy (or perhaps not so disgruntled).
> 
> ...


I'll be honest I went for the Tremor at a whopping 99p after the 'discount' :smartass: , there's a recession on :sneaky2:


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

ProteinLife said:


> Not rocket science or a conspiracy, just would make it quicker to find in paypal so I can do the refund now lol


It wasn't paypal but card


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

aka said:


> It wasn't paypal but card


Pretty sure all card reversals are done, may take 24 hours to show, if I knew the value I can hunt it out, I appreciate you may not want to put your name here so I can go and look but I need some help to narrow one transaction in 1500.


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

@Edinburgh - If you did - PM me the order details and I might just send it out!!


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

my order was £34 with next day delivery so failed on all accounts hope money back in account tomorow or may press the resolution button in paypal as have had no direct response from this company its probably a office above a launderette somewhere


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

ProteinLife said:


> Not rocket science or a conspiracy, just would make it quicker to find in paypal so I can do the refund now lol


 Explain this ^^^^^ post?

I haven't stated its a conspiracy or accused you of being inept! Would you like to answer my questions?

I did point you in the directions of all my posts on this subject and faulty offer, you could see I have been on your side many times with what I see as a major ball ache for your company, along with a financial burden that most could not afford in such a cut throat industry!

My order was for some Vit D3 nothing else and was looking at ordering from GN or you, as I wanted 5000iu soft gels instead of pills, if I had not been bothered about pills or gels I would have bought off TPW!

Now as stated in one of my previous e-mails, when or if refunded, I will seek them else where, as I find it hard to swallow some of your replays.

Also a bit condescending to say you make your money off other businesses so this can all swivel is what your implying, in a round about way!!!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Explain this ^^^^^ post?
> 
> I haven't stated its a conspiracy or accused you of being inept! Would you like to answer my questions?
> 
> ...


However if you want to honour my order and send it out, I wouldn't say NO :lol:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

So presumingly my order's will get canceled (100001041 100001040 if you want to check @ProteinLife )

can those affected get a little reward above normal promotional levels instead?

I like your products tbh even with the peptides people going on about lol


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

dsldude said:


> So presumingly my order's will get canceled (100001041 100001040 if you want to check @ProteinLife )
> 
> can those affected get a little reward above normal promotional levels instead?
> 
> I like your products tbh even with the peptides people going on about lol


Now this is where I would give you an option, of one £25 discount on the two orders or cancel both!

If you had placed just 1 and I was PL then I would send it out, but by placing two you have tried it on in my eyes, am I correct yes/no? :whistling:

See what I have just done @ProteinLife .....Devils Advocate etc :lol:


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Not tried it on nope tbh i didn't even notice it was a glitch, I couldn't get the 25% off code to work that was in the email we got at about 11am on Sunday, I emailed to ask if there was a problem, between then and a reply I got the daytwo code 20% off to work.

When Luke got back to me to say the 25% was now working I thought may aswell order again with that, the orders I guess are really close to make/not make a profit and not a clear cut rip off attempt.

Then later on in the evening all the crap hit the fan so to speak, I wasnt even aware it was a error until coming on here in the evening.


----------



## 0x00 (Jan 16, 2014)

Paid by card, no refund processing according to my online statement? just the money going out, no emails or means to check order status.

~0x00


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Explain this ^^^^^ post?
> 
> I haven't stated its a conspiracy or accused you of being inept! Would you like to answer my questions?
> 
> ...


Hi XL,

The point I am making is that we are not selling our products cheap because they are poor quality, it is because we can and they are good quality and the dispute of the GP issue aside (and we will put the record straight on a number of mis-informed statements) we offer high quality sports nutrition products at great prices, most have the certificate of analysis on the product page. We like to give great prices to customers and as a new brand we will have the spotlight on us and there are some who will look to make the most of such opportunities. Some people are driven by loyalty to other brands and I understand this gives them a little extra fervour when they are looking to make their points.

I answered you tongue in cheek since you emphasised you needed to know why I asked for the price, it is a simple way to find and refund an order in amongst many.

I am smiling at the process in Paypal, it takes 10 minutes to do a refund since the purchase has to be referenced against a spreadsheet to make sure it is marked for refund, then there are three screens, the input of a short message and the order number has to be manually inputted, then when the refund is processed paypal delivers me back to the latest transaction lol Then that is 10 pages of next to get back to the right point.

So as you can imagine sifting through records in paypal without any information is difficult and without a price or an order number or a name getting it out of the backend is not possible. As I said you emphasised that you would be really interested why I needed this info - I said it made it easy to locate, now you have the long version.

At no point am I saying to anyone swivel, I am entitled to inform people that we are not in the business of selling a poor quality product range, this is important as it has been done in the industry before, we do not have to do this but I get a lot of pleasure from selling a good product at a great price because we can, the customer benefits everytime.

As for GP - well there is a lot of misinformed information about it in here and one or two people may well look a bit red faced when I post the facts tomorrow - this will be from a sports scientist and will be in black and white and will not be quoting science - that has already been done but will quote some revealing facts.

I will try to find your purchase, and if not already refunded will send it out on principle alone. 

Shaun


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

ianm2585 said:


> my order was £34 with next day delivery so failed on all accounts hope money back in account tomorow or may press the resolution button in paypal as have had no direct response from this company its probably a office above a launderette somewhere


Hi Ian,

It is difficult trying to match a name in the forum to an order -

Please PM me the order number and a name, I can then look for it in Paypal now.

By the way we are in lovely offices with 40 people that I employ, you can come and visit us anytime and have a coffee.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

0x00 said:


> Paid by card, no refund processing according to my online statement? just the money going out, no emails or means to check order status.
> 
> ~0x00


Hi There

It is difficult trying to match a name in the forum to an order -

Please PM me the order number and a name, I can then look for it in the morning since card transactions need to be done at the office.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I personally think it was a big plan to get all are details and email us pathetic offers everyday to try and lure us in to a sale. It's quite a good idea in my humble opinion.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

If the scientist comes on hear singing the praises of a Glutamine Peptides and how massive they will make us, I think the people with red faces will be the ones who didn't list it as a vital ingredient on your website or that of Muscle Talk or Muscle Food selling the very same product. If it was that marvellous the likes of Reflex, CNP and ON who use the very best sports nutritionists would be using it by the bucket load in their products.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

ProteinLife said:


> Hi XL,
> 
> The point I am making is that we are not selling our products cheap because they are poor quality, it is because we can and they are good quality and the dispute of the GP issue aside (and we will put the record straight on a number of mis-informed statements) we offer high quality sports nutrition products at great prices, most have the certificate of analysis on the product page. We like to give great prices to customers and as a new brand we will have the spotlight on us and there are some who will look to make the most of such opportunities. Some people are driven by loyalty to other brands and I understand this gives them a little extra fervour when they are looking to make their points.
> 
> ...


All I want to know is the % of GP versus WPC. I've got no issues with protein blends using soy, GP, Pea protein etc. as long as they are advertised as such. It's all about the consumer making an informed decision.

I do not care about the opinions of a sports scientist about how bioavailable it is or it's amino profile etc. etc.

Fact is, it was advertised as a straight WPC inline with other competitors when in fact it's a blend.

Will await your post tomorrow to see how "red-faced" i'm going to be. Probably not the same shade as yours has been today i'd guess


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

dsldude said:


> So presumingly my order's will get canceled (100001041 100001040 if you want to check @ProteinLife )
> 
> can those affected get a little reward above normal promotional levels instead?
> 
> I like your products tbh even with the peptides people going on about lol


Hi there, 1041 can go out to you thats the 2 x blend

The other order I will mail you with an offer and you can make a choice.

Cheers

Shaun


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

After this earth shattering, ground breaking announcement on the benefits of the wonder supplement that is Glutamine Peptides tomorrow, I will drop Philip Connolly a line to see what his thoughts are

His credentials are

"I am a Biochemist/Molecular Biologist by education and have 30+ years of experience in Research & Development of milk based proteins plus some experience with development and uses of vegetable sourced proteins. More than 20 USA and other country patents bear my name as the inventor of protein manufacturing processes and also protein applications. I have helped to formulate sports nutrition products for such giants in the industry as Met Rx (the original Met Rx products), EAS, VPX, and Weider Global Nutrition to name a few. I have also helped to formulate some of the best selling Ready-to-Drink high protein shakes in the USA. I have much experience in the sports nutrition field"


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

ProteinLife said:


> Hi there, 1041 can go out to you thats the 2 x blend
> 
> The other order I will mail you with an offer and you can make a choice.
> 
> ...


Thats much appreciated Shaun  , you can see I am a repeat customer not a chancer.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Iv just received an email from @ProteinLife saying my money is being refunded, and i havent even used the 25% / £25 off voucher :confused1: (didnt even know that any of this was going on when i ordered!). I used the code DAYTWO on 10kg of blend, which was 15% off, and now they have refunded me for some unbeknown reason? Ah well, after reading all of the comments about quality i think i may have gotten off lightly (as long as my £85 is returned!).


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> All I want to know is the % of GP versus WPC. I've got no issues with protein blends using soy, GP, Pea protein etc. as long as they are advertised as such. It's all about the consumer making an informed decision.
> 
> I do not care about the opinions of a sports scientist about how bioavailable it is or it's amino profile etc. etc.
> 
> ...


Lol no red face here, I tend to take things in my stride and I am not sure you will be red faced since your point is different to those I am referencing, I actually think you made a reasonable statements about it, as I said will not be quoting aminos or bioavailabilty just some common sense and it is valid on the thread.

As for the percentage it is very very low but will qualify that tomorrow.


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh so we will hear from a scientist how great it is but then be told that there's hardly any of it in the product as the % is very very low!

I give up


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> After this earth shattering, ground breaking announcement on the benefits of the wonder supplement that is Glutamine Peptides tomorrow, I will drop Philip Connolly a line to see what his thoughts are
> 
> His credentials are
> 
> "I am a Biochemist/Molecular Biologist by education and have 30+ years of experience in Research & Development of milk based proteins plus some experience with development and uses of vegetable sourced proteins. More than 20 USA and other country patents bear my name as the inventor of protein manufacturing processes and also protein applications. I have helped to formulate sports nutrition products for such giants in the industry as Met Rx (the original Met Rx products), EAS, VPX, and Weider Global Nutrition to name a few. I have also helped to formulate some of the best selling Ready-to-Drink high protein shakes in the USA. I have much experience in the sports nutrition field"


Nothing ground breaking as I plainly said just common sense, the only reason I have somebody informed writing it is to make it a step removed from me, send it to who you like as there is nothing that can be discredited.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys,

Some of the posts in this thread are becoming more like veiled threads against PL, and some are certainly moving into the realms of being defamatory and brand tarnishing, neither of which are acceptable.

So not wanting to be the killjoy here, but as you are all signed up members of UK-M and some who have been here a while, I would like to remind you all of rule 2 and 4 that you ALL agreed to when joining the site, with the complete list available for your perusal in the About UK-Muscle section of the forum:



> 2/. We will not tolerate libellous or defamatory posts. Such posts will be removed and infractions issued.
> 
> 4/. UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a customer service forum. Questions relating to orders placed with supplement companies should be taken up with them directly.


Now I understand that there may have been extraordinary circumstances with regard to the order issues over the weekend, however this does not mean that the above don't apply.

I know in the internet age we all expect instant answers to all questions, however bear in mind that this is not always possible, also while PL are tied up here answering questions that seem to be asked multiple times over and over, they are not working on getting any issues that may remain sorted out.


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Lots of offers sent, some are fulfilled and lots of refunds, I will continue in the morning

Thanks for your patience

Shaun


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Crikey , long day mate ?, 3am.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Not much in the way of a reply from PL.
> 
> No doubt trying frantically to get the thread pulled.


Not at all, to my knowledge they have not been in touch or reported the thread, as I would be alerted to that. I got notified of the thread by an unaffiliated UK-M member, who reported one of the posts in the thread.


----------



## need_help (Feb 11, 2014)

If you have a confirmation email only then do you have a binding agreement. They are inclined by law to sell it to you at that price!

If you have no confirmation email then it is totally up to them as to whether they let you have have it for said price.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wouldn't want it now, even at the cheap price. I'll be sticking with Go and Bulk from now on.

HAd an email telling me that I'd be refunded by the close of yesterday but no funds showing on my bank account.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Update,have been refunded via PayPal.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I have an order which is to be fulfilled , which I thank protein lifestyle for. ALso the confirmation came through at 1.20 am , also as posted above he was posting a 3am. Its not as though they arent putting the hours in .


----------



## labrat2012 (Sep 22, 2012)

ProteinLife said:


> Lots of offers sent, some are fulfilled and lots of refunds, I will continue in the morning
> 
> Thanks for your patience
> 
> Shaun


Hi Shaun

My order 100001242 for 4kg of whey (31.94 left my account on the 17th), has not been resolved yet or no email information sent myself.

Can you shed some light on what's happening with this please.

L R


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Please bear in mind guys the I've first hand seen the PL team put 100% effort into resolving the technical issue, by providing refunds; and contacting each individual.

They are a very neutral company, who use no aggressive or guerilla marketing strategies;

In a nut shell there a good bunch of blokes trying to sort out a technical fault (which anyone will know is easily possible) in a business effective manner.

no need to make it any harder than it has to be; the refunds are coming guys


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

marknorthumbria said:


> Please bear in mind guys the I've first hand seen the PL team put 100% effort into resolving the technical issue, by providing refunds; and contacting each individual.
> 
> They are a very neutral company, who use no aggressive or guerilla marketing strategies;
> 
> ...


just dont tell people all of whats in their products


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

marknorthumbria said:


> Please bear in mind guys the I've first hand seen the PL team put 100% effort into resolving the technical issue, by providing refunds; and contacting each individual.
> 
> They are a very neutral company, who use no aggressive or guerilla marketing strategies;
> 
> ...


They don't need to use guerrilla marketing when there essentially pulling the wool over customers eyes ?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

steveb1 said:


> just dont tell people all of whats in their products


Let me come back to you on that, i've asked PL to update me

I don't have full visibility of the accusation & how far skewed it is from the original issue, & how it affects you?

I remember someone saying about a coeliac using the whey concentrate? but I tell you now, I follow a Coeliac diet due to a hospital Superbug I contracted ; and using whey concentrate is a no go no matter whatever is in it, it needs to be isolate and above


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Onetomany said:


> They don't need to use guerrilla marketing when there essentially pulling the wool over customers eyes ?


Like I said let me catch up and get both sides and get back;


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

marknorthumbria said:


> Like I said let me catch up and get both sides and get back;


Think it would make good business sence for them to make an appearance tbh mate and put straight the fact if thy hVe infact used wheat protien in there protien and how much of a percentage it is


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

marknorthumbria said:


> Let me come back to you on that, i've asked PL to update me
> 
> I don't have full visibility of the accusation & how far skewed it is from the original issue, & how it affects you?
> 
> I remember someone saying about a coeliac using the whey concentrate? but I tell you now, I follow a Coeliac diet due to a hospital Superbug I contracted ; and using whey concentrate is a no go no matter whatever is in it, it needs to be isolate and above


doesnt affect me except that i buy protein from companies and want to know what im paying for is what im getting. from reading this thread i think your missing the main point people are making about the product which is not that it has stuff added to it, but that it didnt say it had stuff added to it. i believe people were buying it being told it was wpc80 which from what i gather from the thread is not true if it has the peptides added. i dont think the debate is about whether the peptides are a good or bad thing but about people feeling mislead.

seems a bit like the horsemeat thing. yea the mince was still high protien and no one could tell the difference but people were not getting what they thought that they were and what they were paying for. not an expert but dont see how its much different and the horsemeat thing was illegal


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretty sure this may be borderline illegal, I've used preen lifestyle in the past , good marketing scheme , saw them advertised on another forum , pretty ****ty if they have indeed been misleading customers with inacurate information


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Im a bit confused abouth these Evil "gluamine peptides", as many companies sell these on there own as "Pure" and wax lyrical at how great they are. I wont link but every seller has them on here


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

steveb1 said:


> doesnt affect me except that i buy protein from companies and want to know what im paying for is what im getting. from reading this thread i think your missing the main point people are making about the product which is not that it has stuff added to it, but that it didnt say it had stuff added to it. i believe people were buying it being told it was wpc80 which from what i gather from the thread is not true if it has the peptides added. i dont think the debate is about whether the peptides are a good or bad thing but about people feeling mislead.
> 
> seems a bit like the horsemeat thing. yea the mince was still high protien and no one could tell the difference but people were not getting what they thought that they were and what they were paying for. not an expert but dont see how its much different and the horsemeat thing was illegal


I have my own opinion on the matter but I will wait till I have information from all sides before I stick my size 10's in and make a fool of myself :thumbup1:


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

stoatman said:


> Im a bit confused abouth these Evil "gluamine peptides", as many companies sell these on there own as "Pure" and wax lyrical at how great they are. I wont link but every seller has them on here


What there being accused of is using glutamine peptides which is wheat protien to bump up the protien content of there wpc80 which would essentially make it a blend and not a concentrate


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Onetomany said:


> What there being accused of is using glutamine peptides which is wheat protien to bump up the protien content of there wpc80 which would essentially make it a blend and not a concentrate


is no one reading the thread? i thiought that was very very clear


----------



## Onetomany (Feb 13, 2014)

steveb1 said:


> is no one reading the thread? i thiought that was very very clear


Think some people are just catching the back end while we wait for a statement


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Glutamine in peptides bonded form is absorbed by the body more rapidly than L-Glutamine and is a supplement that can be of benefit to you and your goals just as Soy has it's place for some people.

That is not the issue here, the price of Glutamine Peptides (wheat protein) is vastly cheaper than whey concentrate, see the post where Mobster lists the prices on Alibaba.

Companies can add the wheat protein to spike the protein content and a) call it something it isn't, say WPC 80 and hope no one realises or B) declare it in the ingredients list and charge accordingly like cheap brands do, Discount Supplements own brand for example.

If you suggest on your website that other companies make 'dubious' claims and then you sell your own product for £10 a Kg it tends to get peoples backs up and the whole world knows about it.

Nitrogen testing only tests for protein content but the more expensive amino testing will show the break down of the various protein in the products, time will tell


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

So this for instance :

http://www.phd-fitness.co.uk/store/p/493/1/Pro-Lab-Pure-Whey---2.25kg.html?gclid=CPmOnpn017wCFWjKtAodDQUA8g

Actually advertises as 100% whey protein formula, but in the ingredients is glutamine peptides , although at 32mg ?. Is this acceptable, is this a natural by product in any way that could be in there from manufacture ?


----------



## Panda909 (Mar 29, 2012)

Has anyone had their refunds and/or an email? 3 days later I'm still bloody waiting, would rather the £45 be in my account than lost somewhere


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

stoatman said:


> So this for instance :
> 
> http://www.phd-fitness.co.uk/store/p/493/1/Pro-Lab-Pure-Whey---2.25kg.html?gclid=CPmOnpn017wCFWjKtAodDQUA8g
> 
> Actually advertises as 100% whey protein formula, but in the ingredients is glutamine peptides , although at 32mg ?. Is this acceptable, is this a natural by product in any way that could be in there from manufacture ?


That's the sort of thing, yes, very poor labelling on that product because it states in the description that it has added Whey Isolate which doesn't even make the ingredient list.

It's not a natural by product, just added to get that protein % up and save 100's of thousands of £


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

OptimumPT said:


> That's the sort of thing, yes, very poor labelling on that product because it states in the description that it has added Whey Isolate which doesn't even make the ingredient list.
> 
> It's not a natural by product, just added to get that protein % up and save 100's of thousands of £


I really enjoy reading your post and value your input so don't take offence due to my ignorance in this matter.



> Whey Concentrate (Milk) 28g **
> 
> Glutamine Peptides 32mg **


Can they really make money by avoiding adding 32mg of concentrate by adding instead 32mg of cheapy variety of protein?, it seems nothing to me compare to 28g of concentrate.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

aka said:


> I really enjoy reading your post and value your input so don't take offence due to my ignorance in this matter.
> 
> Can they really make money by avoiding adding 32mg of concentrate by adding instead 32mg of cheapy variety of protein?, it seems nothing to me compare to 28g of concentrate.


That's per 100g remember, so would make it about 16g per 5kg, still doesn't seem a lot though I suppose.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Stevie909 said:


> Has anyone had their refunds and/or an email? 3 days later I'm still bloody waiting, would rather the £45 be in my account than lost somewhere


Not an apology, not a courtesy e-mail, not a voucher code to keep their potential customers happy, and to top it up one of the mods is telling us off for using this forum as a PL customer services.

At first I thought poor guy is just starting the business and is struggling a bit, I will be happy with that because I support small and local business above all, but then he is saying that he doesn't mind not making money because his other businesses are providing and he employ 40 staff and yet he still doing paperwork at three in the morning.

[email protected]


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

aka,

Bear in mind we are talking Prolab who sell all over the world and I am not for one minute suggesting they are on the fiddle if the amounts shown are correct because as you point out they are very small in this product. The website description is poor because as I said the Isolate doesn't even feature.

This is probably more a case of adding a small amount to blind people with science as I mentioned in an earlier post, people see the word Glutamine and think it's great to have. To be fair to Prolab at least they are putting Isolate in even though it's obviously a small amount and they are declaring the amount of Glutamine Peptides so this is not a case of 'spiking' to raise the protein %.

My comment about saving thousands was not aimed at this product.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

robdobbie said:


> That's per 100g remember, so would make it about 16g per 5kg, still doesn't seem a lot though I suppose.


I can't see the 100g per serving but if I add it all up and with the reasoning that 22g of protein and it takes 44% of it, it make me think is about 50g per serving


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

GN probably explain things better than I can

"As @Mobster has said soy, cheap aminos, glutamine peptides (or it could just be a form of cheap wheat protein as on an amino analysis it glutamine peptides and wheat protein will show roughly the same) are all much cheaper than a WPC80, hence why some companies "cut" quality protein with these ingredients"


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

OptimumPT said:
 

> GN probably explain things better than I can
> 
> "As @Mobster has said soy, cheap aminos, glutamine peptides (or it could just be a form of cheap wheat protein as on an amino analysis it glutamine peptides and wheat protein will show roughly the same) are all much cheaper than a WPC80, hence why some companies "cut" quality protein with these ingredients"


I think you have explained very well optimun, I am just not use to this kind of language

Thanks


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

Look at the Spiking thread, very good reply from GN


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Stevie909 said:


> Has anyone had their refunds and/or an email? 3 days later I'm still bloody waiting, would rather the £45 be in my account than lost somewhere


Please can you PM your order number and I will come straight back, it takes on average 7 or 8 minutes to process a paypal refund so I am working through the final batch at the moment.

Kind Regards

Shaun


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

OptimumPT said:


> GN probably explain things better than I can
> 
> "As @Mobster has said soy, cheap aminos, glutamine peptides (or it could just be a form of cheap wheat protein as on an amino analysis it glutamine peptides and wheat protein will show roughly the same) are all much cheaper than a WPC80, hence why some companies "cut" quality protein with these ingredients"


This is an elite product from the company Mobster represents - it is their informed whey product for professional athletes - it looks like a good product but it is very expensive if indeed Glutamine Peptides are cheap, the ingredients show that in every 30g of serving there is 3 grams of Glutamine Peptides and 10% in every 100 grams - a much higher percentage than we used in our product.

My point is this - if Glutamine Peptides are such a cheap and nasty product why is there such a high percentage in an elite product sold to professional athletes -

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/protein-supplements/whey-protein/informed-whey.html

Also for Glutamine Peptides to make any major price difference it would need to be 10% or more - our product does not have that level in it, it is much much less.

Of course I appreciate that an 'informed sport' product has additional costs but is Mobster really saying this elite product is nasty and cheap?

Also no warning about wheat intolerance or Ceoliac related issues and yet the product is advertised with Pure Isolate which is where people with these problems generally head for.



Shaun


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

According to James the wheat isn't an issue for Ceoliac sufferers. The issue, as it was before, was IF it was an issue it needed to be on the label. It wasn't and or you made a mistake. You say you've sorted it now. BP's label and ingredient list SHOWS that their are peptides. If adding it was an issue then they can see it on the site and on the label. I've asked the CEO to look at the threads in question.

In a WHEY product which isn't being marketed as a blend one wants to see whey (WPC AND/OR WPI) then flavour, color and sweetener. Maybe something to aid digestion. One does not wish to find out other ingredients have been added but not listed. Issues with SOME blends isn't based on those where 80% of the products whey and other quality products but where soy etc is the greatest amount and it's not clear that it is. If it IS clear then the buyer should know what they have and why it's cheap.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Closing to stop it turning into a witch hunt.

If PL wish to respond further I'll re-open it.

If you have an unresolved issue with an order or a refund please contact them directly.


----------



## ProteinLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi All

We would like to briefly reply to some of the points raised in this thread for balance and to advise on its accuracies. I believe Lorian's address on Friday covers a lot of the misconceptions and some incorrect statements made during the peak of the thread - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/257621-notice-advertisers-reps-members. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/257621-notice-advertisers-reps-members.html#post4854952

Here are some additional points

1.	Promotional Glitch: The thread started in regards to a promotional glitch and we have addressed that error in our system, and have refunded the majority of the 600 or so orders that were placed on us. We have worked tirelessly to do so and any that may have slipped through we will address immediately.

2.	WPC and glutamine peptides: We provided our reasoning for its inclusion within an article

we published http://www.proteinlifestyle.co.uk/promos/articles/Pro%20peptides%20MT2.pdf regarding the benefits of a very small (single digit) inclusion to help maximise absorption and performance of protein within your body. The product has not changed since we launched months ago and is fully supported by science and research. In fact, nearly all of the companies within the market place have products that include this ingredient; some even position it in their Elite informed sport product. These include BP, TPW, CNP, PhD and Go Nutrition to name but a few.

The amount of Glutamine Peptide in our WPC was so small it did not make a difference to the cost of production and so the concept of doing this to make more profit is a complete non-starter.

In fact there are established brands selling products that are much more expensive than ours which have a much greater percentage of Glutamine Peptides in their ingredients.

3.	Name of our WPC80: We are no different from many companies that have been mentioned PHD, Gold Standard, CNP, TPW and alike, some of which have products called or eluding to 100% Whey, although they do not include 100% Whey in them. We have always stated the ingredients on our labels and as soon as we realised it was not on the site we made the change immediately. Sadly as Lorian mentioned we seem to have been part of a marketing slur.... In fact our product is over 3 times cheaper than some of the elite products on the market; especially if customers were to buy our product and Leucine; perhaps that is the rationale for the negative marketing tactics used? However, we have taken the point made regarding the naming practices used within the industry and will certainly review ours.

4.	Glutamine Peptides and Coeliacs: I think James Collier's article eloquently deliberates this point from a nutritional and health point of view. http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Protein-Lifestyle-Whey-Isolate-90-Unflavoured-m5158638-p5.aspx The scaremongering was totally inappropriate. In fact Glutamine peptides can be produced from Pea or Soy too, so to make these claims without knowing was disappointing to see.

In closing, we are grateful to Lorian and the Moderators at UK-M for managing this difficult and unjustified slur on the Protein Lifestyle brand. We also want to assure all our customers PL will continue to provide high quality, science led products at prices that will CERTAINLY draw your attention. We will remain open, transparent and hope that we may compete on a level playing field, and when we do, the value we offer is clearly hurting some of our competitors.

As promised, we will write to all those customers that were affected by the promotional malfunction and extend the promotion for those that would like to take advantage of the original offer. We will throw in a free gift with all orders!

We do have some exciting plans and new products in the offing and will continue to serve you all.

Thanks PL.


----------

